
Apple Sees New Money in Old Media - wglb
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703405704575015362653644260.html?mod=WSJ_hps_LEFTWhatsNews
======
rendezvouscp
“Apple has also been planning a revamp of its iTunes music service by creating
a Web-based version of it that could launch as soon as June, say people
familiar with the matter. Tentatively called iTunes.com, the service would
allow customers to buy music without going through the specialized iTunes
program on computers and iPhones.”

I was just thinking about this earlier today. If Chrome OS pans out, Apple
will almost certainly want iTunes available on it (and other devices that
don’t have iTunes but do have Internet access).

------
zzzmarcus
The article is behind a pay wall.

~~~
runn1ng
...new money in old media indeed.

------
alanthonyc
Full article (via google, click on search result):

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Apple+Sees+New+Mone...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Apple+Sees+New+Money+in+Old+Media+wall+street+journal&aq=f&aql=&aqi=&oq=)

------
MaysonL
clickable:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405274870340570457501...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703405704575015362653644260.html)

